# usb keyboard makes booting freeze

## hudsonhauck

I installed ok, but when I boot, when my USB keyboard is plugged in, the computer freezes. However, when I unplug the keyboard, it boots up just fine. What the hell!! Oh yeah, my keyboard is a microsoft natural keyboard pro (without the choice for USB or PS/2), if that makes a difference.

----------

## j7899

You might want to check your BIOS settings and see if you have USB keyboard support enabled. Is it freezing while booting linux, or while posting?

----------

## hudsonhauck

nm, I fixed it.

----------

